# Instruments and Equipment > Videos, Pictures & Sound Files >  my collection's complete

## fatt-dad

Well, maybe. . .

Here they are, best I can photograph.

clockwise from upper left:  My first mandolin, a Kay; an '84 Flatiron 1N (my current beach mandolin); '23 Gibson A2Z; '84 Flatiron A5-1; '12 Muth A-5; '12 Cohen A5; '20 Gibson A3; the IV kit (my second beach mandolin); the retired Romanian-made "Montana" (my first beach mandolin).





New for this year (shown above):





I love most of them (that neck joint on that IV kit and the Montana).

f-d

----------

Chris "Bucket" Thomas, 

GarY Nava, 

John Lloyd, 

John Uhrig, 

lorrainehornig, 

sebastiaan56, 

stevedenver, 

Susan H.

----------


## jazzman13

That Flatiron is just a boss!
A great collection.

----------


## JeffD

Woo hoo! Alot to love there.

----------


## fatt-dad

> That Flatiron is just a boss!
> A great collection.


I've enjoyed my Flatiron for quite a few years, but am not the original owner.





f-d

----------

SanzoneGuitar&Mandolin

----------


## John McCoy

oops!  double post

----------


## John McCoy

W :Redface: W ! !

They're terrific.

Since I have premonitions, I now predict that within 5 months, 2 weeks, 3 days, and 7 hours you will contract a severe bout of scroll envy and feel compelled to acquire an equal number of F-styles.  And then, of course (but I can't predict when), you will enter your bowlback period.

----------


## GKWilson

Geez Fattdad, I thought I had a problem.
I hear they have a 12 step program. But, I think you need 12 mandolins to start.
That's a Phatt collection.
Gary

----------


## sgarrity

Quite a collection!!

----------


## EdHanrahan

Why am I thinking about a batch of fresh-baked cookies?  Yummm....

----------


## cayuga red

Congratulations Fats!  Nice collection.

----------


## Markus

Do you intend to pass these down to your children?
If so, do you have any unmarried daughters?

----------


## Jesse Harmon

:Laughing: 


> WW ! !
> 
> They're terrific.
> 
> Since I have premonitions, I now predict that within 5 months, 2 weeks, 3 days, and 7 hours you will contract a severe bout of scroll envy and feel compelled to acquire an equal number of F-styles.  And then, of course (but I can't predict when), you will enter your bowlback period.


At the end of which you will leave the state of marital bliss and become a free man! :Laughing:  :Laughing:

----------

John McCoy

----------


## journeybear

Sure, you keep telling yourself, maybe someday you'll really believe it. Till then, you keep telling your wife that, maybe she'll quit needling you.  :Wink:  

Now, I give you credit for at least saying so, and for amassing a nice range of instruments, even if they are all A styles, and even more so for having a white face - but no black top? No cherry finish? No Sheraton brown? And then, no F styles or bowlbacks? No mandolas, mandocellos, or OMs? No banjolins or steels? No electrics? Need I go on?  :Grin: 

Well, of course, if you're satisfied with this .... good for you!  :Mandosmiley:

----------


## brunello97

I am not a man prone to envy, but if I were it wouldn't be over mandolins but because F-D apparently gets to go to the beach so often.  :Wink: 

Mick

----------


## Denny Gies

Are you going to build an extra room on the house to keep'em in?

----------


## JeffD

> Now, I give you credit for at least saying so, and for amassing a nice range of instruments, even if they are all A styles, and even more so for having a white face - but no black top? No cherry finish? No Sheraton brown? And then, no F styles or bowlbacks? No mandolas, mandocellos, or OMs? No banjolins or steels? No electrics? Need I go on?


Its a collection - not an assemblage. Besides, its a work in progress.   :Smile: 

Seriously, FD shows some real good taste there.  And, if he is not at work or at church, he better be playing music. Its not like he can't lay his hands on a mandolin.

----------


## journeybear

> Its a collection - not an assemblage. Besides, its a work in progress.


Not sure what the distinction is ...  :Confused:  ... but the main relevant factor is its completeness. Alleged completeness, that is.  :Wink:  I have a feeling he may be just taking a bit of a breather from collecting, and is meanwhile presenting his collection in its current state of "completion." We shall see. There is certainly plenty enough to enjoy without adding more. But should he wish to continue, I had a few suggestions ...  :Whistling:

----------


## Gregory Tidwell

I showed these photos to my wife and said, "See, honey?  It could be worse!"  

Honestly, I don't know what the heck it is with this instrument.  I played violin for years and only wanted one.  I played harmonica for years and only got a few keys and a chromatic.  Then I pick up the mandolin and *POW* two years later I have the things hanging all over the house, many in varioius states of disrepair.

----------


## Mandobart

> I showed these photos to my wife and said, "See, honey?  It could be worse!"


That's exactly my sentiment.  I tell my wife for a mid-life crisis (on my part) she is getting off easy!




> Honestly, I don't know what the heck it is with this instrument.  I played violin for years and only wanted one.  I played harmonica for years and only got a few keys and a chromatic.  Then I pick up the mandolin and *POW* two years later I have the things hanging all over the house, many in various states of disrepair.


Me too.  I was totally satisfied for 30 years with one fiddle, one acoustic 6 string, one acoustic 12 string and one electric guitar.  All acquired before I was married.  Then I take up mandolin, and now its 2 mandos, one mandola, 2 OM's, a mandocello, one electric mando, and 2 violas (one is 5-string).

----------


## Jim Garber

Nah, I always was a collector. Stamps, coins, vintage postcards, instruments. Mostly I play a core group of instruments: maybe 2 carved top mandolins, one bowlback, a couple of Gibson flattops, one fiddle and one 5 string banjo. I obviously own a lot more but mainly if I had to sell off the others I would want yo keep the core group. of course, it is more fun to have the full herd and roam among them, a shepherd to my music.  :Smile:

----------


## fatt-dad

I do have a supportive wife.  Please also bear in mind the IV kit, the Kay (given to me in 8th grade) and the Montana (worthless) are just wall hangers.  I also maintain a mandolin fund, which is kept in balanced mutual funds.  It took a bath a few years back, but the gains of the last few years has helped.  I'd say the mandolins that I actually have real money in would cost way less than a Gibson Master Model or such. I know it's under 10 large.  My mandolin fund is quickly becoming my new car fund. . .

I just like to document things like this and thought I'd share.  I do like to play them though!

f-d

----------


## Bob Clark

Hi F-D,

They're gorgeous!  How do you store them?  Do you lock them away in their cases, or do you have a way to display them?  If only some are on display, do you rotate the 'show'?  I think they should be on display. They really are works of visual art as well as practical instruments.  Congratulations on the beautiful collection.  Keep growing it, it gives the rest of us something to aspire to. :Smile: 

Bob

----------


## Tiderider

Very impressive, I'd love to sample all of them.  Is there any chance you could present a sound comparison for us to enjoy?

----------


## fatt-dad

I keep all of them in cases all the time.  There are two exceptions, I hang the Kay and the Montana on my living room wall next to two or three baritone ukuleles.  One of them is in my lap each day though.

I have thought of a Gil Model 1, but figure the A2Z is in the same ball park.  Then again. . . .

f-d

----------


## fatt-dad

> Very impressive, I'd love to sample all of them.  Is there any chance you could present a sound comparison for us to enjoy?


I'm actually working to get some time in our church to play a few in such a large space.  Maybe then?  I really do want to see how they resonate in our old church and have a dude that's nuts about recording to capture the event.

Whether you enjoy the noodlings of a hobbiest is another question.

f-d

----------


## Tiderider

> I'm actually working to get some time in our church to play a few in such a large space.  Maybe then?  I really do want to see how they resonate in our old church and have a dude that's nuts about recording to capture the event.
> 
> Whether you enjoy the noodlings of a hobbiest is another question.
> 
> f-d


I very much look forward to this happening as I too am a "hobbiest"....why not there's not enough professional players out there to keep all the mando builders in business. :Mandosmiley:

----------


## fatt-dad

o.k. so I've since sold the Flatiron A5-1 and the A2Z.  I loved the Flatiron for 10 years, but I just really prefer the 1 3/16th nut width and wasn't playing the Flatiron over my Cohen.  I sold the A2Z, 'cause I'll never (likely) part with my A3 (had it for almost 30 years) and the contrast in sound between the two didn't justify keeping them both in my collection. Since the original post, I picked up a Phoenix Bluegrass and Wayne Henderson has told me he's actually thinking of starting on my A4 clone.

So, this year-old thread is showing how there's no cure for MAS!

f-d

----------


## jim simpson

> o.k. so I've since sold the Flatiron A5-1 and the A2Z.  I loved the Flatiron for 10 years, but I just really prefer the 1 3/16th nut width and wasn't playing the Flatiron over my Cohen.  I sold the A2Z, 'cause I'll never (likely) part with my A3 (had it for almost 30 years) and the contrast in sound between the two didn't justify keeping them both in my collection. Since the original post, I picked up a Phoenix Bluegrass and Wayne Henderson has told me he's actually thinking of starting on my A4 clone.
> 
> So, this year-old thread is showing how there's no cure for MAS!
> 
> 
> f-d


An intervention may be in order!

----------


## Mark Marino

The words 'my collection is complete' are words that should only appear on a tombstone.  Give it a week and the virus will flare up again, trust me on that....   :Wink:

----------


## Jim Garber

Year 2020: Page 162 of F-D's "My Collection's Complete" thread...

----------

fatt-dad

----------


## bmac

very nice bunch of mandos. Good to find someone who doesn't suffer from scroll envy. The one I find missing is a nice old Strad-O-Lin but I am biased.

----------

fatt-dad

----------


## pickinNgrinnin

I can't believe you sold your Flatiron! I'm not here as much as I used to be and I was surprised to read this today. Would liked to have bought that one. MAS is a terrible condition!

----------


## fatt-dad

> I can't believe you sold your Flatiron! I'm not here as much as I used to be and I was surprised to read this today. Would liked to have bought that one. MAS is a terrible condition!


I really do love my Cohen. The new owner of my Flatiron seems happy. I loved that A5-1 though. Just a beautiful mandolin!

f-d

----------


## ShLUbY

that shot of the gorgeous flatiron with that a2z is just amazing... two beautiful mandolins

----------


## pickinNgrinnin

> I loved that A5-1 though. Just a beautiful mandolin!
> 
> f-d


No doubt! Some good history there too. The Cohen must be a really great one.

----------


## fatt-dad

Last year I got a Phoenix Bluegrass. Just added some cash and traded it for an Ellis A5 Deluxe. Just have to wait for shipping. 

Now it'll be complete. . . One Gibson, one Flatiron, one Cohen, one Ellis, one Henderson (one day). 

I'm starting to enjoy my Muth too! But it's for sale. . . 

f-d

----------


## Steve Zawacki

Holding on to instruments has been the hard part.  The granddaughters were here today, and I'm now a guitar and mandolin lighter.  Got to replenish...

----------


## John Soper

Fatt-dad:  MAS must find a way!

----------


## jasona

> Last year I got a Phoenix Bluegrass. Just added some cash and traded it for an Ellis A5 Deluxe. Just have to wait for shipping. 
> 
> Now it'll be complete. . . One Gibson, one Flatiron, one Cohen, one Ellis, one Henderson (one day). 
> 
> I'm starting to enjoy my Muth too! But it's for sale. . . 
> 
> f-d


Nice trade! Hope the Ellis is all its reputed to be.

(you have it bad. I admit to a certain vicarious pleasure watching your collection change over the years  :Smile:  )

----------


## Nick Gellie

Fatt-dad,

You are one step ahead of Cee-Cee in the complete collection stakes.

----------


## fatt-dad

> Fatt-dad,
> 
> You are one step ahead of Cee-Cee in the complete collection stakes.


She's just getting started.

f-d

----------

John Soper

----------


## pheffernan

> She's just getting started.


f-d,

I admire the way that you're going about the process. It seems to me that you're identifying your keepers while getting to experience a great variety of mandolins. You're living the dream!

Pat

----------

fatt-dad

----------


## Nick Gellie

Pat,

You have a pretty impressive line-up too, covering a good range of American and other makes.

----------

pheffernan

----------


## pheffernan

> You have a pretty impressive line-up too, covering a good range of American and other makes.


Thanks, Nick. So far I'm much more proficient in catching than releasing. And I've got my hook out right now...

----------


## Jim Garber

Hah... this is a funny thread, by the title alone. Started 10/12 and two years later,  the collection is not complete or is still in transition. I think the definition of collector is someone who continually accumulates to the title is a self-contradiction.

I have someone interested in one of my high end instruments and I was trying to think of what i would buy if I sold it. i know I am a collector because there are multiple possibilities, likely things I would not think I could afford otherwise.

I suppose this is all refinement of the collection... I am all for that and have been doing it for years with all sorts of fretted and bowed instruments. 

OTOH if i think it over and decide I have to pare it all down to the ones I play and i can do that. I have way too much and can;t even remember some of the things I have in my overflowing instrument closet. Time to de-access.

Keep the cards and letters (and mandolins) coming.

----------

fatt-dad

----------


## yankees1

My wife tells me that when I get my Heiden later on this spring that my collection is complete and if not ---------------------I better look for a more complete, understanding wife !  :Smile:  I think she is being a bit unreasonable, don't you ?

----------


## sgarrity

Yeah, my collection is complete too.......  :Grin:

----------

fatt-dad, 

Mandobar

----------


## peterk

In almost eight months of collecting mandolins, I have eleven of them at present, nine old bowlbacks and two new flat top/back mandolins........I guess it's a start.

Fixing those bowlbacks, and making them nicely playable, has been a fairly time consuming and expensive undertaking, yet lottsa fun too.

----------


## fatt-dad

I ran an early spell buying MIJ a-models and flipping them. Ran through about 25. It was a learning experience in the spectrum of the low- to mid-level market. Did setups and such too. 

Hand-made instruments are a different breed though.  My Flatiron A5-1 was an eye opener!

I quit drinking 12 years ago and began putting money each month into my Mandolin Fund (two mutual funds). That's one way to please the missus. 

f-d

----------

Misty Stanley-Jones, 

sgrexa

----------


## Jim Garber

I have my music fund as well. If i sell something most of that money goes back into paying for something musical -- sometimes it is accessories or repairs or even instruments.

----------


## Nick Gellie

> Hand-made instruments are a different breed though.  My Flatiron A5-1 was an eye opener!
> 
> f-d


Can you show us a photograph of it? Was it x-braced or did it have tonebars?

----------


## fatt-dad

> Can you show us a photograph of it? Was it x-braced or did it have tonebars?


it was x-braced.  See OP.

f-d

----------

Nick Gellie

----------


## fatt-dad

All the mandolins I've ever owned, as best I can recall.  The Kay, A3, 1N, Montana, IV Kit, Cohen, Muth A and Ellis (just got today!) remain.

50s Kay
 Aria PM-780 (marked hand made, f-style)
 Gibson A-3
 Alvarez A-100 (12-fret, a-model, f-holes, wood binding)
 Framus Guitar-shape
 Joe Hayes Unique with f-holes (folk art)
 Ibanez A-5 (15-fret, snakehead)
 Kingston Electric (hollow body)
 Flatiron 1N
 Montana A Oval (Romanian-made)
 Kentucky A-180 f-hole (MIJ)
 Kentucky A-160S (MIJ)
 Vega VM-10 (MIJ, laminate)
 Ibanez A-model
 Framus A-model
 Flatiron A5-1 (Carlson)
 Hondo A oval hole
 Alvarez A-400 (Martin cant-top clone)
 Fender FM-61SE
 gibson opryland (tourist souvenir)
 Aria M-300 (2-point)
 Yasuma YM-130 (solid wood, MIJ)
 Kentucky KM-180B
 Aria Pro II A-style (very disappointing, laminate)
 Alvarez 2-point
 Kalamazoo KM-11
 Ibanez A-style (interesting distressed finish)
 Ibanez D-hole
 Kentucky KM-250S (MIJ)
 Aria M-180
 Stiver A5 (great!)
 Washburn M-2
 Muth F-5
 Breedlove KO
 A5 IV kit
 Cohen A5 (redwood/walnut)
 Muth A5
 24 Gibson A2Z
 Phoenix Bluegrass
 Ellis A5 Deluxe

----------


## Nick Gellie

Impressive collection you have had.  I like the way you have balanced your collection between Os and Fs mandolins.

Well how does your Ellis A5 rate against the others in your collection?  It would be great to have a video clip.

----------


## John Soper

I'm dying to know- our little snow storm kept me from getting over to try it out when it was at the Mutt's...

----------


## fatt-dad

The Ellis is a great mandolin.  I think one interesting aspect is the 14-in scale length.  It's beautiful and very resonate.  Really fun to play!

Here's a photo along with my Cohen.



f-d

----------

GKWilson

----------


## dang

Beautiful pair!

----------


## fatt-dad

. . . moving on.

The Ellis was released. I attempted the purchase of a Gilchrist Model 1, but it was damaged by UPS and returned for the insurance claim.

Today, I received a 1925 snakehead A or A-1.  Looks like a '24 with the worm-under tuners.  Serial number is gone.  Sounds great, but it's in for setup.  I need to update my family photo.

Still waiting on Wayne. . .

f-d

----------


## usqebach

If I can ask, why did the Ellis go?  I've only played one briefly at Gruhn's but it really seemed much easier to play than anything else in the store.  I'm taking a business trip to Nashville, and hope to go into Carter's Vintage Guitars and try theirs.

Also, how was the Gilchrist damaged?  And does it appear the insurance will pay up without a hassle?

Thanks!

----------


## mandroid

I'm starting to need refrets on my collection..

----------


## fatt-dad

> If I can ask, why did the Ellis go?  I've only played one briefly at Gruhn's but it really seemed much easier to play than anything else in the store.  I'm taking a business trip to Nashville, and hope to go into Carter's Vintage Guitars and try theirs.
> 
> Also, how was the Gilchrist damaged?  And does it appear the insurance will pay up without a hassle?
> 
> Thanks!


I don't quite think the Ellis was suited to my playing. I go to large jams, I play old-time, I don't play bluegrass, but I like the power of an f-hole mandolin in these big-jam settings.  The Ellis didn't work in the large-jam setting - FOR ME!

The Gilchrist was a big disappointment.  Not the mandolin, the issue from shipping.  The seller gave the Model 1 and its Calton case (mint green and quite cool) to the UPS store for packing. They packed it all right!  I mean the Calton was double wrapped in bubble wrap, the enveloped case was floating in a sea of peanuts and all that was wrapped up in a cardboard box.  Who'd a thought there'd be an issue?

Well, I didn't.  I opened up that box and (finally) got to the mandolin.  Tuned it up, played a few tunes and looked it over.  Then I noticed a 1/4-in "nick" on the north side of the back - you know right at the tit that covers the neck.  Then I noticed a seam separation from the sides and the back. Then I got that sinking feeling in the pit of my stomach. Was I sold a damaged instrument?  I mean how could such truama occur?  I was mystified. . .

Being an engineer, I studied the situation.  No doubt I called the seller (we'd already spoken, so I felt good about the dude and all).  He assured me that he shipped an undamaged instrument, but I don't trust everybody.  I was just baffled. . . Then I noticed the way a Calton is built. You see, below the accessory compartment there's a plywood underlayment. Believe it or not, if the mandolin were to suffer a sudden shock, the side foam on the Calton can yield enough for the tit of the back to come in contact with the plywood underlayment. No joke.  Then I looked at the box.  Well it was subtile, but the end of the box had three accordian pleats - a clear tell of some fall.

It all began to make sense. Thankfully, I had thought this through, 'cause UPS's first reaction was the seller shipped me a damaged mandolin. Yeah, he came out to me and I had all the packing goods and some photos. I think the seller's being made whole. Not real sure, but my photos and observations have seemed useful.

I think I would have loved that mandolin.  They ain't cheap though. I'm into my new snakehead for less than a third the price of the model 1 and about 40 percent the cost of my a2z.

Not that it's about the money. . .

f-d

----------

Michael Weaver

----------


## yankees1

Are you a polygamist ?

----------


## Michael Weaver

I like your honesty. If a mandolin doesn't work for you then dump it. I think it's easy to fall into the "I paid a lot for this so I'm going to make excuses for it and make it work". Life is too short. At least your collection is complete now.... :Smile:

----------


## fatt-dad

> Are you a polygamist ?


27 years with the same woman.  More than that with my A3.

I have an interest in playing different mandolins though and don't go to festivals.  I'm willing to gain or lose a few hundred bucks a year with my hardware hobby.  The missus knows that in general, I make sound purchases and rarely suffer a loss.

The kids don't get it.  Then again what else do grownups do that they actually get anyhow. . .?

On a related note, I also practice and have a duet partner.  He's pulling me into classical, Irish, Celtic and expanding my approach to old-time music.  Fascinating to make duets with hammered dulcimer and fingerstyle guitar!  Quite the challenge to learn Telemann and Bach!  Speed is important, but technique seems to be where the body's burried.  I'm getting better shifting positions and working the neck more.

Thankfully, my buddy Dave knows my setup and knows how to get my instruments right.  He's got my new snake right now and it'll get a partial refret and work on the nut.

The next builder on my radar is Passernig.  Don't know why, but for some reason, I really want to play one of his mandolins.

f-d

----------


## Jim Garber

Yes!! this thread will have its 2nd anniversary in a few months. This has to be the best-titled thread. Keep up the good work, F-D!

----------

fatt-dad

----------


## John Soper

F-D:  Love the Ellis- it works for me in the group I play with... Keep me appraised of you additions, I don't mind seconds.   :Smile:

----------

fatt-dad

----------


## fatt-dad

shameless post to show my 1925 Gibson A.  I just got it back from setup and new (stainless steel) period-width fret job. Then I put T-I Starks and had a go or dozen on it.  Great fun! Contrasted it to my A3 (which I love and also has T-I Starks).  Nice distinction.  Folks talk about the "Loar" influence over on the oval holes.  I do hear a difference.  Both with the single transverse brace south of the sound hole.

Just a fun hobby night.



f-d

----------


## pheffernan

> Today, I received a 1925 snakehead A or A-1.  Looks like a '24 with the worm-under tuners.


Looks a lot like my '24, sans the original bridge and pickguard as well as seemingly much of the play wear:

----------


## fatt-dad

yes, the bridge is a replacement. The mar on the back shows it had the originally had the old-school clamp-style pickguard.

It does look nice for the age, but there are signs of wear.  Couldn't believe how it had been previously played, based on the fret wear.

f-d

----------


## fatt-dad

the new family photo - july 2014.



f-d

----------


## AubreyK

Hey, Mr Dad - I love the mandos, but I am really digging the straps!?!?!  (I'm a weaver, too...  or will be when I have time again.  I'm thinkin' 2021...)

Could you tell me more about them, please?

----------


## JeffD

> Are you a polygamist ?


He practices polymandory.

----------


## fatt-dad

My mom bought the two multi-colored weavings on the folk's trip to Costa Rica over 25 years ago.  This winter my daughter studied in Costa Rica.  The missus and I went there during her spring break and I bought the purple one (the only one at the open-air shop on that day).  My daugher picked up the green one during her later travels.  I love these straps too!  Thanks for noticing them.  They've upstaged my shoelace braid strap, but I've used many of those too.

I'll share something interesting that I learned this weekend.  I've owned the Muth for just about 2 years.  I've tried the J-74s, and the FW-74 on it, strings that work on other instruments.  To me, that Muth sounded thin and just not that powerful.  I had Dr. Cohen do setup and such, but it still left me cold.  So, on Friday I found a set of 
Bush monels and tried them on the Muth.  Wow!  It found its voice on those strings!  I usually use T-Is on my mandolins (all the others in the photo have T-Is on them).  So, I'm getting used to the pick dragging over the rougher windings, but that'll be a quick adaptation.  So, it's like finding a new mandolin in my house.

I know I'm not alone in having multiple mandolins (well guitars too).  I'll go a spell on one and then grab another for a spell.  So, to me it's like having my own music shop in the house.  In a few more weeks I'll be off my Muth kick and refind my A3, my Cohen, my A or my pancake.  What a fun luxury!

f-d

----------


## fatt-dad

Four years later. . .

The Muth (currently in for a K&K), Cohen, A3 get all my playtime.  The Flatiron still goes to the beach.  I've parted with the black-face A model Gibson.  I gave my IV kit to a former colleague.  It needed a neck reset for me to continue playing it.  He'll likely go with extra lights and noodle on the sofa (young child in the house and such).

I still talk to Wayne several times a year and he still says he'd like to make a white-faced snakehead a-model.

The most recent nag has been to consider an f-model - something with some real estate on the nut.  Also, to consider an octave mandolin.  The latter being the greatest unknown, but the greatest reward too. I mean it could be really cool for my duet work.

On the sofa, I do play guitar, but prefer mandolin.

f-d

‘50s Kay
Aria PM-780 (marked “hand made,” f-style)
Gibson A-3
Alvarez A-100 (12-fret, a-model, f-holes, wood binding)
Framus Guitar-shape
Joe Hayes Unique with f-holes (folk art)
Ibanez A-5 (15-fret, snakehead)
Kingston Electric (hollow body)
Flatiron 1N
Montana A Oval (Romanian-made)
Kentucky A-180 f-hole (MIJ)
Kentucky A-160S (MIJ)
Vega VM-10 (MIJ, laminate)
Ibanez A-model
Framus A-model
Flatiron A5-1 (Carlson)
Hondo A oval hole
Alvarez A-400 (Martin cant-top clone)
Fender FM-61SE
gibson “opryland” (tourist souvenir)
Aria M-300 (2-point)
Yasuma YM-130 (solid wood, MIJ)
Kentucky KM-180B
Aria Pro II A-style (very disappointing, laminate)
Alvarez 2-point
Kalamazoo KM-11
Ibanez A-style (interesting distressed finish)
Ibanez D-hole
Kentucky KM-250S (MIJ)
Aria M-180
Stiver A5 (great!)
Washburn M-2
Muth F-5
Breedlove KO
A5 IV kit (donated away)
Cohen A5 (redwood/walnut)
Muth A5
’24 Gibson A2Z
Phoenix Bluegrass
Ellis A5 Deluxe
'25 Gibson A (or A1)

----------


## JeffD

Have you considered a resonator?  :Grin: 

I say that because I find my rez is the only tool for the job in many cases. I don't pull it out all that much - unless its needed. When its needed, nothing else will do. Nothing.

----------


## fatt-dad

Funny. . . I have thought of a resonator.  I really do have a heavy hand though!

Don't get me wrong there are few mandolins out there I'd buy, but just for catch and release.  I'd like to own a Rigel (just read the one that showed up today) I also think I'd enjoy owning an MT, well, and a resonator.

In guitars, I really want the Martin OM-28A.  Not sure it'll happen though. . .

f-d

----------


## Nick Gellie

Following this thread, I just wonder is the collection complete since some things get sold and purchased in the meantime.  The search continues...

----------


## JeffD

I use my National RM-1 in the summer for the pick-up band for the outdoor contra dances. It can be heard. Oh can it be heard.

Its great fun at other outdoor jams and parties. Indoors it is a terror, a jealous god who slays banjos and makes fiddlers shy. I need all the friends I can get, so I don't play the rez indoors. Not much anyway.  :Wink:

----------

DougC

----------


## Jim Garber

A friend sat opposite me at one of our larger OT jams when I was playing my RM-1 and he was amazed. I should remember not to point it directly at anyone. It is loud and directional but, amazingly, sweet in tone.

Before I got mine I was playing one at Mandolin Brothers in the way back room and Stan came to tell me to keep it down.  :Smile:

----------


## yankees1

I think that's what Joseph Smith the Mormon said !

----------


## fatt-dad

coming up on 2 years since my last update. . .

I did get an Eastman octave mandolin. It's an MDO-305, a-model, archtop with f-holes.  Gave my much-loved '84 Flatiron 1N to son-in-law (something to play when we visit - ha!) and bought another ('83). So, the list is now complete?  Well, I'm still waiting on Wayne. . .

50s Kay
Aria PM-780 (marked hand made, f-style)
Gibson A-3
Alvarez A-100 (12-fret, a-model, f-holes, wood binding)
Framus Guitar-shape
Joe Hayes Unique with f-holes (folk art)
Ibanez A-5 (15-fret, snakehead)
Kingston Electric (hollow body)
'84 Flatiron 1N
Montana A Oval (Romanian-made)
Kentucky A-180 f-hole (MIJ)
Kentucky A-160S (MIJ)
Vega VM-10 (MIJ, laminate)
Ibanez A-model
Framus A-model
Flatiron A5-1 (Carlson)
Hondo A oval hole
Alvarez A-400 (Martin cant-top clone)
Fender FM-61SE
gibson opryland (tourist souvenir)
Aria M-300 (2-point)
Yasuma YM-130 (solid wood, MIJ)
Kentucky KM-180B
Aria Pro II A-style (very disappointing, laminate)
Alvarez 2-point
'30s Kalamazoo KM-11
Ibanez A-style (interesting distressed finish)
Ibanez D-hole
Kentucky KM-250S (MIJ)
Aria M-180
Stiver A5 (great!)
Washburn M-2
Muth F-5
Breedlove KO
A5 IV kit (donated away)
Cohen A5 (redwood/walnut)
Muth A5
24 Gibson A2Z
Phoenix Bluegrass
Ellis A5 Deluxe
'25 Gibson A (or A1)
Eastman MDO-305
'83 Flatiron 1N

f-d

----------

William Smith

----------


## Denny Gies

Fatt Dad, take two aspirin and call me in the morning.

----------


## soliver

Fatt-dad, that's quite a list. Mine is much less prolific...

----------


## George R. Lane

Huston, fat-dad has a problem. There is no known cure.

----------


## Luna Pick

Wow. You use a data base? They all have names? Ever forget where they all are?

----------


## darrylicshon

Very nice collection, I'm always happy to see others that have as many as I do, and we have some of the same, but I noticed some of much better quality in your collection

----------


## Mark Wilson

I'd hate to buy strings for all those!
Nice list. Thanks for sharing

----------


## MikeZito

I remember when I 'completed' my collection . .  about 100 instruments ago!

Nice pieces - enjoy!

----------


## William Smith

Is it really complete? Funny well for me as there is always something KOOL out there to add to the list/collection! Just way to many neat old toys out there, and we must remember every one sounds different even if its the same model 1 serial# apart/ so many different configurations such as inlays and yep the sounds again.

----------


## fatt-dad

(I don't still have them all!  All that I have and play are my 1920 A3, my Cohen A5, my Muth A5 and my Flatiron 1N.  I still have my Kay hanging on the wall also.  I went through quite a spell of MIJ solid wood a-models and 2-points, all of which are gone.)

f-d

----------


## Darren Bailey

And you are still married?

----------


## V70416

Fatt-dad,
Always lusted for a white A3. Yours looks to be in exceptional condition. But that wide azz neck 
looks "a bridge too far" for my short fangers. I imagine about the same width as my teens F4
(sounds amazing;but too dang wide for me). Then there's that tortuous ridge down the back
of the neck!

Noticed that your snakehead's "The Gibson" logo is not only way slanted compared to mine but also
is gold colored where mine is silver colored. Neck dimensions on snakeheads really suit me.

How did the situation with UPS and the Gilchrist work out? I hate shipping instruments.

I may follow your lead and try to list each mandolin I have ever owned. Had to sell some gooduns.

Just got my Spann's Guide;need to recheck the build date on my snake. It's somewhere between
a '23(as it was said to be from seller) to a '25 and shipped in '26. 

Still have the Stiver?

No more coffee for me.

----------


## fatt-dad

> Fatt-dad,
> Always lusted for a white A3. Yours looks to be in exceptional condition. But that wide azz neck 
> looks "a bridge too far" for my short fangers. I imagine about the same width as my teens F4
> (sounds amazing;but too dang wide for me). Then there's that tortuous ridge down the back
> of the neck!
> 
> Noticed that your snakehead's "The Gibson" logo is not only way slanted compared to mine but also
> is gold colored where mine is silver colored. Neck dimensions on snakeheads really suit me.
> 
> ...


I really prefer the wider necks.  I can manage 1-1/8, but prefer 1-3/16ths.  So, that's one of the reasons I no longer have the Stiver.  It was a great instrument; however. Regarding the Gibson oval hole instruments. They are all great!  I just love them.  The A3 is mine for the long haul and really has a bigger departure from a more typical arch-top f-hole mandolin. I've had my A3 for over 30 years and it's just got too many stories. I mean the snakes have the oval-hole vibe too, but my A3 is just all oval hole!  

I remain a bit flummoxed over my Gilchrist.  How that mandolin got damaged double boxed in a Calton is still a great mystery. I just couldn't complete the sale and I think the seller got reimbursement through UPS. Seems the whole box fell out of the plane. Seems also that the Calton is not the flight case folks think it is!  No joke it was the underlayment of the accessory pocket that provided the impact surface - well that and compression of the foam.

I saw that you were busted by Spann's book! Who'd think a worm-under, angled, "The Gibson" would turn up as a '25?  Gibson's odd, that's for sure!  (I have a 1930 L-1 - 12-fret, round lower bout that looks just like a '36 in aesthetic.)

All in good fun. . .

f-d

----------


## pheffernan

> Gave my much-loved '84 Flatiron 1N to son-in-law (something to play when we visit - ha!) and bought another ('83).


It seems that a story has been omitted and another thread requires bumping:

https://www.mandolincafe.com/forum/s...iron-1N/page47

----------


## fatt-dad

> It seems that a story has been omitted and another thread requires bumping:
> 
> https://www.mandolincafe.com/forum/s...iron-1N/page47


(It's with Dave, getting a setup. Then I'll get the photograph for the compulsive thread!  All in good time. . .  Pheff, you'll be excited with me as my '83 has the 5-latch case too! Geek stuff!)

f-d

----------

pheffernan

----------


## pheffernan

> Pheff, you'll be excited with me as my '83 has the 5-latch case too! Geek stuff!)


I kept mine in case I ever wanted to use it for the Poe Scout.

----------

fatt-dad

----------

